# im plumping up nicely



## boundsie (May 30, 2007)

i guess being on this board does wonders for your waistline im up to around 320 now.. hehe here are some pics for all the ffas out there 

View attachment Capture_00007.jpg


View attachment Capture_00024.jpg


View attachment Capture_00004.jpg


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (May 30, 2007)

Yummy thanks for sharing! 

Would love to see a smile though


----------



## skinnygrl (May 30, 2007)

:eat2: thanks for sharing!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 30, 2007)

Looking good Boundsie 

And I concur about that you need a smile on your handsome face


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (May 30, 2007)

*applauds*
Damn, thats like 20 pounds in like... 2 1/2 weeks. WHooOoo!


----------



## boundsie (May 30, 2007)

sorry! i was sleepy when i took the pics! ill try to smile in the next ones.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 30, 2007)

*((((BOUNDSIE)))) great pictures..HOT HOT HOT...love em...but SMILING seriously dude.....you are so happy and proud of your body..show us :eat1: *


----------



## boundsie (May 31, 2007)

sorry about the pics before i was sleeeeeepy!! but to make it up to you here is a pic taken in late april me thinks. That was the last time i wore that suit lol 

View attachment IMG_1277u.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 31, 2007)

boundsie said:


> sorry about the pics before i was sleeeeeepy!! but to make it up to you here is a pic taken in late april me thinks. That was the last time i wore that suit lol



*
Smiling BOUNDSIE is so much happier..do us FA's a favor...try that suit on again..with the same shirt..and show us the results <<<<DROOOOOL>>>>>>>:smitten: *


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Jun 3, 2007)

Boundsie
You're look pretty nice and steady growing keep up the good work!


----------



## Tori DeLuca (Jun 4, 2007)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> Smiling BOUNDSIE is so much happier..do us FA's a favor...try that suit on again..with the same shirt..and show us the results <<<<DROOOOOL>>>>>>>:smitten: *


 That would be coooooool!!!!


----------



## cammy (Jun 4, 2007)

Nice pics of your shirtless belly. Keep us posted on your growing.


----------

